# throw out your layout and start all over



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

after you visit this website...........
http://northforkmotorspeedway.com/
just kidding, but it is awesome............


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow. Pretty cool


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

That Layout is way kewl. Tons of details everywhere you look.


Rob


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

WOW!!! All I can say.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

sweet!!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That looks crazy cool!
I've been considering ripping up Ventura Highway and building a two lane scenic track.
The scenic stuff just seems cool.

Tyco, of course.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

That is super awesome...

Every time I see a layout like that, I can't help but imagine the destruction a derailed car would cause crashing through the little plastic peeps at 300 scale mph...&#55357;&#56881;


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

leonus said:


> That is super awesome...
> 
> Every time I see a layout like that, I can't help but imagine the destruction a derailed car would cause crashing through the little plastic peeps at 300 scale mph...��


Thats why i went a different route...

BTW nice meeting you sunday at the Midwest Show Mr Aurora.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

The destruction is just part of racing for us, on the Jaybird Speedway we have a grandstand full of people at the end of a long straight, You should see the people fly when a car gets loose into the stand, Lets just say the hot glue wont hold them in place.

All part of the fun.

Boosted


----------

